# Monitors / Goannas / Varanids



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 10, 2005)

Howdy folks...

Well it's been a while since I've stomped the ground around these forums and as many of you may remember I'm a goanna-lover to the core. I've kept 7 species all up, was fortunate enough to have bred 1 species and a female of another species threw a dud clutch of eggs due to lack of a male in her enclosure.

Since I'm far too lazy to search through the existing threads on the subject, many of which may only contain one or 2 photos, I'm keen to hear from anyone who keeps monitors....what species do you keep, indoor or outdoor enclosures, and PUT UP SOME PICS of the animals and enclosures if you have some.

I'm in the process of setting up some enclosures of-site from where many people know I live...both a space and security thing...so I'll be sure to add to this in the coming months.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Brodie (Oct 10, 2005)

I do .

V. baritji, V. acanthurus, V. gouldii, V. mertensi, V. glebopalma, V. primordius and finally gettn 2 more panoptes! Yay should be fun to have those bastards again.

Since I live in a flat now all the bigger stuff is at a mates down the road in aviaries. The rest are sitting in my living room and bedroom


----------



## hugsta (Oct 10, 2005)

Pics or you don't have them Brodes, none of this talk stuff, we want pics......;-)


----------



## Brodie (Oct 10, 2005)

Heh Heh, i aint gonna waste my time uploadin pics from the cam when u guys cud just open a book . There used to be pics of everything except the primordius floating around on aussiereptiles btw! Anyone know when its going to be back online? I miss it!


----------



## indicus (Oct 10, 2005)

Several species mate.....was going to post some pic's....but for some reason the site wont allow me again.... :?


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah i keep a few as well, will put some pics up soon.


----------



## Jason (Oct 10, 2005)

i dont have any but would love to get a bells lacie, hopefully next yr some time i will get a hatchy, i have the room, but dont have the money to get one.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 10, 2005)

They are much recommended Jason...amazing animals to keep...easily one of my faves.

Simon Archibald


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 10, 2005)

i think i am obsessed bye them i just love the way they walk eat i just love em im trying to get my hands on some species like storrs goulds spencers ect but my income is nit massive coz i only work at hungry jacks ( burger king in some states ) lol i will try get some good shots of my accies tongiht and post them


----------



## Jason (Oct 10, 2005)

well i got to see a mates one only about two weeks ago and i have fallen in love with them, they are giants. cant wait to get one, get it very timid and have a great gental giant


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 10, 2005)

i think i am obsessed bye them i just love the way they walk eat i just love em im trying to get my hands on some species like storrs goulds spencers ect but my income is nit massive coz i only work at hungry jacks ( burger king in some states ) lol i will try get some good shots of my accies tongiht and post them


----------



## sevrum (Oct 10, 2005)

I dont keep monitors but here are some pics i took at yaragir national park, just north of coffs.


----------



## splitty (Oct 10, 2005)

Here's a pic of my little fella. He is a Storrs's Monitor. Have'nt got one of the full enclosure yet. Not quite finished to my liking.







Enjoy


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 10, 2005)

hey splitty nice backing (im assuming its a backing :shock: )did u make it or buy it and also do u know any storrs breeders in the brisneyland area ? 
thanks 
nathan


----------



## splitty (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Nathan

The backing is a Universial backing. U can get them from most reptile shops and fish shops. www.universalrocks.com.au

I got my pair from a guy called Rob Porter. He lives on the coast. I have the details somewhere if u want them. Im also sure that a few people on here from SE Qld breed them as well. Try Pike1. 

Cheers
Splitty


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 10, 2005)

yer i was at pike1's house the other day and he thinks his are gravid im just impatient lol i want them now  how old is ur little guy so cute


----------



## splitty (Oct 10, 2005)

He is about 10 months. Might have to see Pike myself.


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 10, 2005)

sorry simone for stealing ur thread back to the pics and peoples monitors


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 10, 2005)

sorry bout the size that was a pic of a adult male which i have just sold


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 10, 2005)

heres a pic of one of my ackies when it was a little smaller


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorry about the size


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't be worried about the size guys...keep the pics coming...all good.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Brodie (Oct 10, 2005)

Nathan, even if his are gravid now, you may be waiting for as long as a year for them to hatch


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 10, 2005)

i know and im impatiant too 

ps i just realised ive become a juvenile


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 10, 2005)

hey pike1

what substrate were you using for your accies and storrs and do u know were any flat rocks are around our way ?


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 10, 2005)

hey simone 

i would love to see some pics of ur varanid collection


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Monitor Pics*

Hi Simon
I currently keep, Caudolineatus, Mangroves, Mertins, Tristis oreintailis, WA Ackies, Qld Storrs & Goulds.
Have breed all but the first three monitors. 
Hopefully this year is the first possible breeding of Mangroves & Caudolineatus.
Ill try to put up pics.
All pics will be "Reptile Citys" Breeders & offspring.
Cheers,
Jason Lapins


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Next Pic*

Ackies Breed Pair.


----------



## Elibum (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi does anybody here, no anybody that breeds Gillens monitors? in Sydney. i have been looking for them for quite a while now. Or any other small monitors. Thanks if u no anybody please just pm me


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Next Pic*

Storrs Gravid Female, Laid 13 fertile eggs!


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Next Pic*

Some off her offspring.


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Next Pic*

I have 1 pair of these Varanus caudolineatus, see how we go this summer.


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Next Pic*

Goulds Female, I had 4 eggs but 5 came out to my suprise TWINS!


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Next Pic*

Heres the offspring from the Gould, the twins are among them.


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Next Pic*

Heres my Freckeld tree monitors.


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Next Pic*

Mertins Water Monitor


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Next Pic*

"Reptile Citys" Mertins mateing


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 10, 2005)

13 eggs from a storrs, geez nice going, i only ever get 4. Do you know where its from Jason.


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Next Pic*

Female Mangrove, my favorite!


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Last Pic*

Heres the Mertins & Mangrove tropical breed set-up.
Thats all folks,
All the best,
Jason Lapins


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 10, 2005)

heres a few of my monitors.
tristis orientalis






gilleni





Lacey


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 10, 2005)

*Storrs Eggs*

Hi
One female storr lays 13 often, have a clutch of 7 in the incubator now.
Feed the female as much as she likes when breeding, thats all I do?
My Storrs are from Qld, Mt Isa form.
Heres a pic of the breed set-up.
Cheers,
Jason Lapins


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

Jingles


----------



## Jason (Oct 11, 2005)

great pics


----------



## hugsta (Oct 11, 2005)

Great pics everyone. Love your indicus reptilecity. Do you breed them and if so what do you sll the hatchies for and how much do you sell the mertens for?


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 11, 2005)

love the pic of the chicken feet hanging out the laceys mouth  thats gold


----------



## DC (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is a pic of my perentie enclosure


----------



## DC (Oct 11, 2005)

One of my boys


----------



## saikrett (Oct 11, 2005)

all i can say is... WOW


----------



## danw (Oct 11, 2005)

that is the maddest enclosure..how big is it? I would imagine there would be quite a lot to feed three perenties.


----------



## danw (Oct 11, 2005)

that is the maddest enclosure..how big is it? I would imagine that it would cost quite a lot to feed three perenties.


----------



## danw (Oct 11, 2005)

sorry for the double post guys


----------



## Reptilia (Oct 11, 2005)

Best enclosure I've ever seen DC! What are the dimensions? Is it a shed or a room in your house? Where do you get those boulders? It looks like you've cut a piece out of their natural habitat and crammed it in your house.... AWESOME!!!


----------



## Dicco (Oct 11, 2005)

That set up is absolutely stunning!


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Oct 11, 2005)

that would look so amazing in my house


----------



## Jason (Oct 11, 2005)

that is great i love your enclosure that would have to be the best looking monitor set up i have seen. just curious, how do they get UV? is there an opening in the roof? is that in or out side? well done very cool.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Oct 11, 2005)

G'day Simon, glad to see you back mate...


----------



## Jason (Oct 11, 2005)

would love to see more pics of peoples monitor set ups and enclosures.


----------



## Reptilia (Oct 11, 2005)

I reckon he might be using those oz bright heat and light mercury vapour bulbs in those reflector lamps. But looking at the roof of the enclosure, their are fluro's. But... their at such a height where I dont think they would benefit the perenties. Maybe in that middle mound. Im not too sure either about the uv.


----------



## DC (Oct 11, 2005)

I run murcury vapour UV globes


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 11, 2005)

That's a great enclosure Daniel...looks very clean also...and I'd say that they're Universal Rocks?

Simon Archibald


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Marc...good to be back mate!!!

Simon Archibald


----------



## DC (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes simon,I done well at one of universal rocks seconds sales,the perenties love them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 11, 2005)

DC do you have any other pics of enclosures? or other monitors?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes I've bought a few seconds from Universal...theres never a need to buy it brand-new!!! The Perenties look in fantastic condition.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Reptile City (Oct 11, 2005)

*Pics*

Hugsta, 
I havent breed the mangroves yet.
I dont think they have been bred in Aust ?
Mertins usaly sell for $600 in the shop.
Captive bred Mangroves, I dont know what I will sell them for yet.

DC,
That Perentie set - up is what I dream of setting up one day!
Top job, I recond you would spend some time watching them beasts!
How are you going with breeding them?

Pike,
Nice Tristis!
Mine are fairly shy & they eat heaps but there good looking monitors.

Has anyone any details on who keeps Varanus glauerti?
Theres not much info on them?

Cheers,
Jason Lapins


----------



## deathinfire (Oct 11, 2005)

DC that set up is absolutely awesome  !!!!!!! How long did it take you to put it together


----------



## indicus (Oct 12, 2005)

Absolutely brillant DC/Reptile city....awesome; my heads starting to ache!!!
It's great to see passionate keepers; who supply the best they can afford, to house the larger species...Large Varanids, are in a league of their own; truely remarkable animals....well done to all those that try to give them a pleasurable existance.....


----------



## DC (Oct 12, 2005)

Jason
I have hatchling perenties available at the momment


----------



## herptrader (Oct 12, 2005)

DC said:


> Yes simon,I done well at one of universal rocks seconds sales,the perenties love them.



A couple went up on the Herp Trader this morning. They have got to be one of the cutest goannas as babies. They are $4k each but previous listings for Perenties at much higher prices have never lasted long before being marked sold.


----------



## hugsta (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info reptilecity.

Great perentie setup as all have said previously DC. It obvioulsy works well if they are breeding for you.


----------



## flavirufus (Oct 12, 2005)

Daniel, you're doing really well. Your setup is awesome and you deserve the breeding success you're having now!

Jason, Tim Mensforth and Neil Charles bred mangrove monitors and some of the offspring were made available to the general public. Gavin bedford has glauerti and I believe they're available for the right price. If he hasn't already, I'm sure he'll have success in breeding them soon as well.

Matt
http://www.users.on.net/~jbonnett/


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 12, 2005)

Great pictures everyone! I would love to keep lacies (or perenties if I could afford such a spectacular setup! But for people like me with limited space, Pygmy Mulga Monitors are fantastic!  Here are some I produced last season







I now have four clutches in the incubator 

I love the caudolineatus (a subspecies of gilleni as far as I'm concerned), I'm dying to get some, but it seems I'm going to have to move interstate to do it!


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Nov 4, 2005)

bump


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Nov 13, 2005)

my new storrs


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Nov 13, 2005)

This thread is like watching a docco on Monitirs. What they look like and more importantly, the best monitir enclosure in the world!!! The zoos whoul dcheck that out DC. When you told me you converted a garage I had no idea what you meant. Well done mate.


----------



## mickousley (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Simon 
i had a nice heathy but sold it to some goanna lover ( thanks)
just got the lacey bells and goulds left sold all the others just doing mostly tiger snakes now and the odd inland and coastal tiapan
mick


----------

